# Brisbane River- Sunday 2nd July



## &quot;G.W.K&quot; (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all, I am going to put in this Sunday down behind the hockey fields at Colmslie. I am going to have a go for a few bream along the rock wall there , also I am going to see how far it is to the threadfin salmon spot I have read about recently.I reckon it will be a 2-3km paddle so this may be a good launch point for a night trip. If anyone is keen to join me I should be there about midday.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Hi mate,

I will join you if thats ok. I fish the Brisbane river, but since getting my Hobie recently I have only trolled up and down the Pinkenba sunken wall, but have not gone fishless yet. So I am keen, maybe there will be some good structure to toss some SP's at on the way.

Not exactly sure where that launch site is, but will check my refedex in the morning. And I too am keen on that Threadfin trip in the near future.

Chris


----------

